# qui suis je



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

j'ai 34 ans et meme pas toute mes dents je suis un atariste depuis que je suis tombe comme obelix dans l'informatique (800xl 130xe MEGAST1 FALCON030 et a cote de mon mac un milan040)
pour gagner ma vie j'ai du me mettre au cobol (beurk) mais je me soigne chez moi avec c et c++
va falloir que je me mette au  java sinon va falloir supporter mes delires lol


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 34 ans et meme pas toute mes dents je suis un atariste depuis que je suis tombe comme obelix dans l'informatique (800xl 130xe MEGAST1 FALCON030 et a cote de mon mac un milan040)
> pour gagner ma vie j'ai du me mettre au cobol (beurk) mais je me soigne chez moi avec c et c++
> va falloir que je me mette au  java sinon va falloir supporter mes delires lol


 Et un peu égocentrique aussi, non?


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et un peu égocentrique aussi, non?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et un peu égocentrique aussi, non?


non du tout 
ah que non pas lego cent triques


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

:mouais: 34 ans, t'es sûr ? :mouais:


----------



## molgow (15 Octobre 2004)

Dis nous ce que tu as fumé, je pense que ça pourrait intéresser supermoquette


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous ce que tu as fumé, je pense que ça pourrait intéresser supermoquette


 C et C++


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous ce que tu as fumé, je pense que ça pourrait intéresser supermoquette




Mais il a certainement fumé la Super Moquette...  


_oui je sais facile _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 34 ans et meme pas toute mes dents je suis un atariste depuis que je suis tombe comme obelix dans l'informatique (800xl 130xe MEGAST1 FALCON030 et a cote de mon mac un milan040)
> pour gagner ma vie j'ai du me mettre au cobol (beurk) mais je me soigne chez moi avec c et c++
> va falloir que je me mette au  java sinon va falloir supporter mes delires lol



Bonsoir. Heureusement que tu n'as pas fait une coquille : sinon tu aurais du pour gagner ta vie te mettre à la java, avec un physique d'obélix sans toutes tes dents, cela n'était pas gagné d'avance


----------



## dool (16 Octobre 2004)

(oui c'est court mais explicite je pense !)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

.......bizar


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 34 ans et meme pas toute mes dents je suis un atariste depuis que je suis tombe comme obelix dans l'informatique (800xl 130xe MEGAST1 FALCON030 et a cote de mon mac un milan040)
> pour gagner ma vie j'ai du me mettre au cobol (beurk) mais je me soigne chez moi avec c et c++
> va falloir que je me mette au  java sinon va falloir supporter mes delires lol



T'es un gros nase de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Hey mais c'est hard là


----------



## pixelemon (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es un gros nase de plus.



pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Ce qui me plaît chez les trolls, c'est qu'ils font toujours le même pari et qu'ils ne sont jamais déçus : ils misent sur le fait qu'il se trouvera toujours un imbécile pour leur répondre (1). La preuve est faite qu'on peut même en trouver plusieurs.

(1) Quand bien même il ne s'agirait que d'exprimer son désintérêt, voire son mépris.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui mais ça me permet de te saluer !_



Salut à toi aussi, Vincent. _Et merci pour tes MP : ça tient chaud._


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 34 ans et meme pas toute mes dents je suis un atariste depuis que je suis tombe comme obelix dans l'informatique (800xl 130xe MEGAST1 FALCON030 et a cote de mon mac un milan040)
> pour gagner ma vie j'ai du me mettre au cobol (beurk) mais je me soigne chez moi avec c et c++
> va falloir que je me mette au  java sinon va falloir supporter mes delires lol



Bienvenue OMignard ! J'adore ton pseudo ! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue OMignard ! J'adore ton pseudo ! :love:  :love:  :love:


merci beaucoup
bah un troll c gentil la preuve


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais dites-moi dites-moi : c'est ce qu'on appelle *un gros succès*, dis donc !!
> 
> :mouais:



Faut être plus vif que ça, en général il ne reste pas très longtemps en ligne.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup
> bah un troll c gentil la preuve



OK, mais par pitié, évite le comic sans ms (police de chiotte qu'a la cote) et dans la foulée, éviscérons son créateur !
Je me propose même de fonder une association : "vivons sans le comic sans"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut être plus vif que ça, en général il ne reste pas très longtemps en ligne.


pourtant je suis la


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je suis la



Le *Stalker*, l'effervescent du post ? J'en doute.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le *Stalker*, l'effervescent du post ? J'en doute.



ça existe les suppositoires effervescent ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais par pitié, évite le comic sans ms (police de chiotte qu'a la cote) et dans la foulée, éviscérons son créateur !
> Je me propose même de fonder une association : "vivons sans le comic sans"


 Tiens quelqu'un qui pense comme moi :love: :love: :love:

je déteste la Comic qui est une police minable dont les gens abusent à tord 

ça mérite un coup de boule que je viens de te donner d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens quelqu'un qui pense comme moi :love: :love: :love:
> 
> je déteste la * Comic sans MS * qui est une police minable dont les gens abusent à tort
> 
> ça mérite un coup de boule que je viens de te donner d'ailleurs :love:



bon chacun son sale goût...    

Et si moi j'aime ça vous fait quoi ??


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

On te met un coup de boule aussi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon chacun son sale goût...
> 
> Et si moi j'aime ça vous fait quoi ??


 C'est l'abus de cette police qui m'en a dégoûté  mais clair que chacun est libre d'aimer ce qu'il veut


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

Depuis, le Mistral a soufflé


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

et le *Sand* l'a recouvert


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

Georges, qui n'était pas comique a écrit beaucoup de Courrier :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et le *Sand* l'a recouvert



Et peut être qu'un jour nous ne pourrons plus la voir en peinture    * Sand *


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

(l'aime pas trop non plus Sand  )


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Ah merde !
> :affraid:
> *C'est TOI QUI LES A REÇU ?????*


Pourquoi ? C'était pour moi ?


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? C'était pour moi ?



Ne crois pas si bien dire... Il se trompe sans arrêt :mouais:

C'était pour moi Roberto    ???


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ne crois pas si bien dire... Il se trompe sans arrêt :mouais:
> 
> C'était pour moi Roberto    ???


 ah ! alors c'était peut-être pas pour moi ce message torride que j'ai reçu récemment...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Ça dépend.
> _Ça commençait par quelle *formule de politesse* ?_
> ...


Et alors maintenant cela te plait grosquick??


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous ce que tu as fumé, je pense que ça pourrait intéresser supermoquette


Merde il balance mes MP en publique


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon chacun son sale goût...
> 
> Et si moi j'aime ça vous fait quoi ??



Ca me fait de la peine en le lisant, mais j'oublie vite moi


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2004)

D'un autre côté, j'ai souvent eu envie de mettre en signature :
"chacun ses sales gouts, la merde a le sien"

Mais ne va pas prendre ombrage de mes élucubrations, rien de personnel, ni d'impersonnel là dedans ! Oulà oui, heureusement pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens quelqu'un qui pense comme moi :love: :love: :love:
> 
> je déteste la Comic qui est une police minable dont les gens abusent à tord
> 
> ça mérite un coup de boule que je viens de te donner d'ailleurs :love:



Voilà un sujet digne d'interet !!

manque plus que le pauvre Doc...


----------



## cecil (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un sujet digne d'interet !!
> 
> manque plus que le pauvre Doc...


 pauvre, pauvre. il fait bien dodu quand même sur les vidéos.

Hein ma petite paupiette, tu pèses combien ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Je ne regarde pas ses vidéos.


----------



## cecil (17 Octobre 2004)

Tu devrais, on dirais Maïté avec une spontex collée sous le menton. Idéal pour faire peur aux enfants pendant les fêtes


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

ça n'est pas trés trés gentil...

moi je dis jamais ça...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais, on dirais Maïté avec une spontex collée sous le menton. Idéal pour faire peur aux enfants pendant les fêtes


Maïté, Maïté.... c'est le truc autour du couteau à la télé ?


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça n'est pas trés trés gentil...
> 
> moi je dis jamais ça...



oula ! tu en mordu pour moins que ça, tu te fais vieux


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Trouve un post ou je commente l'aspect de quelqu'un et on en reparle...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais, on dirais Maïté avec une spontex collée sous le menton. Idéal pour faire peur aux enfants pendant les fêtes



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! Halloween m'a fait un bien fou : je peux de nouveau sortir dans la rue sans créer une émeute... 
Et toi, beauté fatale, tu te déguises en homme cette année ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un post ou je commente l'aspect de quelqu'un et on en reparle...



Il faut lui rendre cette justice : jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je n'ai pas souvenir d'une attaque de ce genre de la part de sonny.
Cela dit, venant de Gribouille, plus rien ne m'étonne. Il ne peut d'ailleurs rien me reprocher d'autre qu'un peu de chair superflue.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un post ou je commente l'aspect de quelqu'un et on en reparle...



il doit probablement avoir été effacer


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lui rendre cette justice : jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je n'ai pas souvenir d'une attaque de ce genre de la part de sonny.
> Cela dit, venant de Gribouille, plus rien ne m'étonne. Il ne peut d'ailleurs rien me reprocher d'autre qu'un peu de chair superflue.



vous avez déjà un terrain d'entente, maintenant faut faire la paix


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne peut d'ailleurs rien me reprocher d'autre qu'un peu de chair superflue.



Bon, d'accord : "que BEAUCOUP de chair superflue."


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! Halloween m'a fait un bien fou : je peux de nouveau sortir dans la rue sans créer une émeute...
> Et toi, beauté fatale, tu te déguises en homme cette année ? :love:


parler d'halloween pour ton 2000ème post ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord : "que BEAUCOUP de chair superflue."


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous avez déjà un terrain d'entente, maintenant faut faire la paie



Pourquoi me priverais-je de mon jouet favori ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parler d'halloween pour ton 2000ème post ?



Et 2004 ! 

_Il n'y a vraiment que toi pour remarquer ce genre de détail._


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi me priverais-je de mon jouet favori ?



sonnyboy est ta "chose" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il doit probablement avoir été effacer




 Par un modérateur mal intentionné...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi me priverais-je de mon jouet favori ?



Idem sans "favori"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et 2004 !
> 
> _Il n'y a vraiment que toi pour remarquer ce genre de détail._


ben sylko m'a bipé


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Idem sans "favori"



n'oubliez pas de vous protégé  allez pas nous faire des petits


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, il semblerait que le week-end fut bien ennuyeux pour certains....   

Vivement lundi ??  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas de vous protégé  allez pas nous faire des petits


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il semblerait que le week-end fut bien ennuyeux pour certains....
> 
> Vivement lundi ??  :rateau:



ça sera encore pire


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il semblerait que le week-end fut bien ennuyeux pour certains....
> 
> Vivement lundi ??  :rateau:



Non, au contraire...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire...



tu a été dormir chez docevil ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire...



Tu veux dire... que certains furent bien ennuyeux ce week-end ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a été dormir chez docevil ?



j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup dormi...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Mouais...

Je vais pas trop insister, sinon va y avoir des vagues de suicides.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup dormi...



lequel a fait la femme ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Je vais pas trop insister, sinon va y avoir des vagues de suicides.


zyva de toute manière la base est trop grosse


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup dormi...



Et cause correct minable !!

Faut relire !


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Je vais pas trop insister, sinon va y avoir des vagues de suicides.



tu a des pensées comme ça ? faut en parler mon garçon !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lequel a fait la femme ?



Vu l'humeur de sonny, j'ai ma ptite idée...      :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lequel a fait la femme ?



Là encore, des propos a tendance plus ou moins homophobe... faut chercher pour en trouver chez moi...

PS :
Je dis "plus ou moins" car je pense qu'il s'agit plus certainement d'une méconnaissance évidente du sujet... mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a des pensées comme ça ? faut en parler mon garçon !



Comme tu dois le savoir, je pense trés souvent au suicide, mais jamais au mien.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dois le savoir, je pense trés souvent au suicide, mais jamais au mien.



ne me tend pas une perche aussi facile


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Je ne te tends rien du tout...enfin j'espère...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

il fait chaud, on enlève nos pulls ?


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il fait chaud, on enlève nos pulls ?



oublie pas de te raser


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon, alors qui tombe le futal ???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de te raser


à la cire ca va ?


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à la cire ca va ?



sonnyboy va aimer


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors qui tombe le futal ???


comme il est pressé, un peu de sensualité hé oh


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme il est pressé, un peu de sensualité hé oh



J'ai toujours su qu'au fond tu es un grand sentimental.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors qui tombe le futal ???



et la tendresse bordel !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon, d'accord...

Tiens je vais vous fouetter en guise de préliminaires...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord...
> 
> Tiens je vais vous fouetter en guise de préliminaires...




le fouet est encore chez le marchand  et puis c'est gardé par globalcut


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord...
> 
> Tiens je vais vous fouetter en guise de préliminaires...


excellenet ca ravive la circulation et ça enlève la peau morte  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> excellenet ca ravive la circulation et ça enlève la peau morte  :love:



Ça m'étonnait aussi que tu aies des pellicules sur les fesses...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonnait aussi que tu aies des pellicules sur les fesses...


Sale petit observateur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

le toilettage est fini ????


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le toilettage est fini ????


horreur une femme  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Moi je voulais juste dire que j'aime bien le Comic, ça se prête bien à une utilisation dans des petites bulles illustrant des photos de Schtroumpfs et de LEGO. Bon sinon pour du texte dans un site je trouve ça assez insupportable comme police, mais en même temps hein quand on voit à quoi ça ressemble quand je fais un site vèbe, faut pas être un spécialiste pour se dire que mon avis n'engage que moi  (et d'ailleurs même si mon site était super beau et réussi, ce serait pareil).


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

*MOI J'AIME BIEN LE COMIC EN LETTRES MAJUSCULES ÇA FAIT VACHEMENT BD*


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *MOI J'AIME BIEN LE COMIC EN LETTRES MAJUSCULES ÇA FAIT VACHEMENT BD*


'gzactement


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *MOI J'AIME BIEN LE COMIC EN LETTRES MAJUSCULES ÇA FAIT VACHEMENT BD*




* OUF !!!! *


----------



## monoeil (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voulais juste dire que j'aime bien le Comic, ça se prête bien à une utilisation dans des petites bulles illustrant des photos de Schtroumpfs et de LEGO. Bon sinon pour du texte dans un site je trouve ça assez insupportable comme police, mais en même temps hein quand on voit à quoi ça ressemble quand je fais un site vèbe, faut pas être un spécialiste pour se dire que mon avis n'engage que moi  (et d'ailleurs même si mon site était super beau et réussi, ce serait pareil).




Mais que fait la police?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait la police?



La Police dessine : la preuve ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La Police dessine : la preuve ici


Bah  alors enfin un post sans interet qui dure et qui dure


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

OMignard a dit:
			
		

> Bah  alors enfin un post sans interet qui dure et qui dure


 comme si c'était pas le cas des tiens


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme si c'était pas le cas des tiens




tiens toi, tu va bien?
encore la police?
pas encore les manottes?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La Police dessine : la preuve ici




Il fait également du process-conseil


----------



## cecil (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * OUF !!!! *


 Dites moi ma naïade, là où you travailler, vous faites pas du liposucking ?
C'est pour un ami qui n'ose pas prendre RDV directement. Coincé dans une timidité exorbitante, car en l'absence de contact civilisé à Orthez, il "grassouille"...   sur son fauteuil "secretariat-Confort-Plus Deluxe" et du coup on finis par le confondre avec le capitonnage (torse nu avec les têtons, on dirait vraiment ça). :rose: :love:
Je lui transmettrais volontier votre réponse, en toute discretion. 

Bien asurément, votre Nouveau mutualiste, Service des Relation Praticiens de santé. Je cite pas le nom de ma boite, j'ai pas le droit


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi ma naïade, là où you travailler, vous faites pas du liposucking ?
> C'est pour un ami qui n'ose pas prendre RDV directement. Coincé dans une timidité exorbitante, car en l'absence de contact civilisé à Orthez, il "grassouille"...   sur son fauteuil "secretariat-Confort-Plus Deluxe" et du coup on finis par le confondre avec le capitonnage (torse nu avec les têtons, on dirait vraiment ça). :rose: :love:
> Je lui transmettrais volontier votre réponse, en toute discretion.
> 
> Bien asurément, votre Nouveau mutualiste, Service des Relation Praticiens de santé. Je cite pas le nom de ma boite, j'ai pas le droit


t'es d'une discrétion que les éléphants t'envient


----------

